# Hamster with construction



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi I was wondering how much stress a hamster can take. My house is currently under construction, one of my Syrians does not like the noise at all he is making screaming noises every time we go in his room I am at a Different house right now and am trying to figure out a way we can get him over here. The construction has been going on for around a week and he is now just really stressed out I am really worried about him. PLEASR HELP!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I'd get him out of there if at all possible. 

However you could try a sound machine or even a fan (be sure and have the airflow from the fan pointed in such a way that it doesn't make him cold or cause a draft for him) but he's probably also feeling the vibrations from the hammering et al. You could "muffle" that somewhat with a couple of thick towels under his cage.


----------



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

I will defetly try the towels but I don’t think I could do the fans because my other Syrians are on the other side of the room. I do not think I could get him to the other house I am staying because we might be going back to my actual house lather because they are talking the fans out from the water damage, but there will still be noise. He is in the quietest room possible but I will try and cover his cage up with some towels! Thanks for the tips!🙂👍


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

If you can, maybe try and find a sound machine, if you have electricity in there. 

Be sure he has air flow when you cover his cage.

Also, put some thick cloth or towels under his cage so that the construction vibration is absorbed by the soft material. 

Hang in there!!


----------



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

They will not be doing construction for a days I think but when they do I will do the towels. I do not think my mom will let me get a sound machine but I could just play some sounds off of YouTube. What sound should I play?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

This is more than just one sound where you're trying to blot out the irritating noises, but cats often relax amazingly well to low volume classical harp music. You could try something like that since it might distract him


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

I dont have any experience with hamsters but maybe if you could try and move him in with someone you trust for the time being?


----------



## @Bettasareawesome (Sep 22, 2020)

I am not able to move him any where at the moment but thank you!👍


----------

